# bring a one year old to an outdoor concert?



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm just curious if any of you have ever brought their toddler to an outdoor concert in the evening and how they enjoyed it? This weekend, a band I like is playing for free at 9 p.m. in a nearby park. My DH is working but I'm thinking of taking DS in my sling and heading to the concert. He loves people and music and I figure he'll either enjoy himself but be fairly calm (it will be 9 p.m. and later) , or fall asleep. If he gets upset, I will likely take him home. We don't usually go out late in the evenings but I'd really love to get out to this event. Just curious if anyone has taken their toddler to an evening outdoor event and how they fared. I definitely wouldn't be letting him toddle around in the dark, that's for sure!


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

We took our 16 mo. old to the fireworks on Saturday night at the local high school. She was fine. She mostly sat in my lap -- did toddle up and down the steps a few times, with me close behind. Was not happy about the noise but liked the lights. The hardest part for us was waiting -- we had to get there an hour ahead and that was a cranky time for her since it coincided with bedtime. I would say "go for it".


----------



## Tickled to be Mama (Jul 19, 2003)

We've taken our now 22 mo dd to multiple outdoor concerts beginning at age 11 mo, and she's loved everyone of them. She's prettty adaptable to most situations and loves to dance, sing and runaround. Typically, she's fallen asleep at intermission so dh and I have has pseudo "date nights" thereafter. IMO if you're happy to have her with you, go for it and have fun!


----------



## guestmama9907 (Nov 24, 2003)

I took my 11 month old (now 13 mon) to an indoor reggae show. she loved it! i put her to bed at 8 and then woke her up around 10 to go to the show. we only stayed for an hour or so, until she started yawning and nodding out. It was fun. I wore her in the sling the whole time and she waved at everyone and clapped at the end of each song. I also took her downtown to a huge drum circle one night. she toddled around the entire time and some older little girls fell in love with her. we all just hung out and had a great time. i say go for it. if it goes bad you can always leave.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm glad I asked - I know it seems obvious but it never occurred to me to put DS to bed and then wake him up before leaving for the concert! Good idea!


----------



## southernmama (May 1, 2004)

Lucy is a two year old Jazz Fest veteran and loves the stimulation of live music. She says," mama I wanna clap to some music" and dances adn takes in the sites. Come prepared with juice and snacks and some musical instruments for him to play along and a blanket for relaxing- you'll have a blast!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuesday*
I'm just curious if any of you have ever brought their toddler to an outdoor concert in the evening and how they enjoyed it? This weekend, a band I like is playing for free at 9 p.m. in a nearby park. My DH is working but I'm thinking of taking DS in my sling and heading to the concert. He loves people and music and I figure he'll either enjoy himself but be fairly calm (it will be 9 p.m. and later) , or fall asleep. If he gets upset, I will likely take him home. We don't usually go out late in the evenings but I'd really love to get out to this event. Just curious if anyone has taken their toddler to an evening outdoor event and how they fared. I definitely wouldn't be letting him toddle around in the dark, that's for sure!

Take him! You'll love to listen to your music and snuggle with your ds in the sling. I think you'll both enjoy it.

You know your ds best. My first was very adaptable to new situations and we took him to outside


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

We just took DD (11 months) to an outdoor concert over the weekend, and she had a blast! There were lots of families with kids running around, and DD loved watching the big kids play. We took some folding chairs, and DD stood next to my chair and danced and clapped for most of the show. She had a great time, and she wore herself out and fell asleep almost as soon as I put her in the car to go home. She didn't even wake up when we got home and I moved her out of the car seat.

I would definitely go for it. Your DS will probably love it, and if he doesn't, then you can leave early, if the concert is free, then at least you won't have to worry about wasting money on tickets if you have to leave early.


----------



## skylarsmama (Mar 7, 2002)

Skylar is almost 3 and he's been to a whole bunch of concerts and festivals. As long as you're comfortable taking him I'd do it. Go and have fun. Skylar loves going to concerts and dancing.
much love
-Lindsey


----------



## SunnyRose (Apr 25, 2003)

Athena's been doing Dead tour since 6 weeks old and its fun. This past weekend we went and saw Ani DiFranco for free,and it rained like crazy...just be prepared for everything.Have a raincover for you stroller,lots of water,and some thing to keep them ocupied if the get upset. good luck,its fun!!!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

I agree with everyone else Jewely has been to tons of outdoor concerts. SHe always has a good time. She's even seen Ringo starr and his all star band. It was really cool because we were visiting WA and there were mountains in the backround. Two days later she went to see REM. Plus it being outside you don't have to worry about hurting her ears.


----------

